# SRAM RED Cassettes OG 1090 VS XG 1090 tech ?s anyone ride both? opinions please!!



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)

I recently wore out my 6 month old XG 1090 cassette and could not stomach the high price of replacing with something that expensive that I am simply going to wear out again! I went with the older OG 1090 and have not had a chance to ride it yet. It is my understanding the new XG uses the rubber bands between cogs to quiet it down and absorb vibration. Could I simply swap the bands from the old XG cassette to my new older model OG cassette??? anyone do this??? seems like these bands and a little weight are the only difference!!!???


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

rabochuffo said:


> I recently wore out my 6 month old XG 1090 cassette and could not stomach the high price of replacing with something that expensive that I am simply going to wear out again! I went with the older OG 1090 and have not had a chance to ride it yet. It is my understanding the new XG uses the rubber bands between cogs to quiet it down and absorb vibration. Could I simply swap the bands from the old XG cassette to my new older model OG cassette??? anyone do this??? seems like these bands and a little weight are the only difference!!!???


There are more differences than just the bands. My question is: How the hell did you wear out a cassette in 6 months?


----------



## rabochuffo (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah I actually just noticed that! started taking the bands off the XG cassette. But 3,800 miles and the same reason I wore out my new RED Exogram crankset and bottom bracket! riding with ATOMIC CYCLES BICYCLE SHOP here in New Bern NC Tues, Thur, Sat and Sun. very unforgiving group rides!


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

3800mi and that cassette should just be getting started. Crazy that it's worn out!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

OP needs to clean his drivetrain more and replace chains sooner. Cassette should last thousands and thousands of miles.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

rabochuffo said:


> yeah I actually just noticed that! started taking the bands off the XG cassette. But 3,800 miles and the same reason I wore out my new RED Exogram crankset and bottom bracket! riding with ATOMIC CYCLES BICYCLE SHOP here in New Bern NC Tues, Thur, Sat and Sun. very unforgiving group rides!


3,800 seems a little short lived to me. Did you change the chain at all? Keep it fairly clean and well lubed? I don't think that who you ride with and how fast you ride has anything to do with it, unless by unforgiving you mean it's a really dirty route with especially abrasive dirt, but that wouldn't be much of a factor either as long as you clean it and lube it every once in a while. 

In case it helps though, I have at least 5,000 on my orginal design OG1090 and my guess is that I might get another 5 out of it. I'm not a fanatic about chain cleanliness, although I'm pretty good keeping it oiled.


----------

